
Elon Musk drawn into farting unicorn dispute with potter - fmihaila
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jun/27/elon-musk-farting-unicorn-mug-cartoon-tom-edwards
======
RVuRnvbM2e
"Billionaire uses art without permission or compensation in the luxury cars he
sells; tells artist to be grateful for the 'attention'."

What a jerk.

